# Would like advice/opinions on dress I'm thinking of wearing



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

For those that know me it's no secret I'm not a small woman. And because of my weight I'm uncomfortable with various parts of my body and that includes my legs. I used to weigh about 115lbs more than I do now and when you lose that much weight at my age, the skin doesn't always play nice!




So for many years I've only worn pants - in the office, for casual wear, going out, etc. Well later this month I'm attending a wedding with my boyfriend. I normally would wear a nice/dressy suit to such an event but my life has changed a lot lately (gone through a divorce, now dating a man 12 years my junior) and I'm feeling some pressure to change some things up. See, I went to the bridal shower a couple of weeks ago and I felt SO freakin' old! The couple being married are friends of Robert, my boyfriend. The bride to be is about 28 and the groom is 31 I believe. Well, when I arrived at the shower I sat at a table of ladies I thought looked like ladies I'd have something in common with...it was the groom's mom and her friends!



God, I felt old and out of place. And all the bride's friends were these young girls with itty bitty sun dresses on (it was outside at a winery), really high heels, they all were tan, etc. You're getting the picture. At that point I realized I have to do something different for the wedding.

I'm so not fashion savvy at all so I did some research and learned that long dresses seem to be in right now - even casual sun dresses that go to the ankle or floor. I thought great! I can maybe do that. The wedding is at 4pm and it's at a home and it's outside. The reception is at 7pm at the same location. Well, I looked and looked and finally found a dress that I thought I could wear and and bought it. It's the most beautiful thing I think I've ever owned! And it's purple which is my favorite color and black. But now comes the delimma... I've since learned the bridesmaids aren't wearing long dresses, they come to just below the knee. The groomsmen are wearing suits, not tuxes.

So, my question is... If I show up in a dress that goes to the floor and I going to look like a fool? It's a pretty dress (I think) and it's very lightweight and "filmy" sort of. I think if I'd not found out that the other dresses were short I'd probably feel ok with it, but now I'm wondering. I could really use some advice.

I'll try to post a pic of the dress I bought.






Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Parmela, that dress is gorgeous!!! Holy Cow. Purple is my favorite color also.

I dont think I will be able to help you out with that one, lol. I have only been to 2 weddings before. One was my sister in law umpteen years ago, and I wore a pants suit. And went to one 2 years ago, and wore a dress that went almost to my ankle. I am only 5'2" and have a "farmers tan", lol. My arms, neck and face are tan, but everywhere else is WHITE!!! LOL. So I was kinda forced to wear the long dress.

Personally I say go for it. Its absolutely beautiful. I would be leary of wearing it if it was the same color as the bridesmaids. But other than that I think it should be okay.

( Im 28 and I dont wear short skirts, dresses and high heels. I cant even wear high heels, lol. ) Most of the time, well just about all of the time Im in jeans and boots. HAHAHAHAHA!

P.S. YOU GO GIRL FOR GETTING YOURSELF A YOUNGER MAN!!!


----------



## wildoak (Jun 3, 2010)

Very pretty dress! Not so many fashion "rules" today as there used to be, I'd say wear it and enjoy!

Jan


----------



## Marty (Jun 4, 2010)

The dress is gorgeous and very classy and very dressy. I don't see what you are worried about! What is your boyfriend going to wear?

You've got really good taste! Now go and have a really good time and try not to be self conscience. Have a little faith in yourself!


----------



## REO (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful dress!!! I've met you Parm, and I know you'll look great in it!

I have not worn a dress in many years! But a good friend was getting married in a church and I needed something to wear! It was a day time wedding. I wore a long skirt with a southwest print on it and a top that was a solid color but looked good with it. Some of the younger guests were wearing tank tops, short skits and flip flops type clothes. I didn't look like them but that didn't matter. What mattered was I FELT like I looked nice and my man told me I did.





WEAR IT AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 4, 2010)

WEAR THE DRESS!


----------



## Mominis (Jun 4, 2010)

It's gorgeous! That dress is defiantely one to make a girl feel like a girl! Go for it!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you'll look great! I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 4, 2010)

Heh I just turned 27. I dont have much of a sense of style. I dont feel comfortable in skirts. I usually wear pants or longer skirts/dresses if its formal. Oh you should see me try to wear heels (had to for some weddings in the past). Its quite funny! I like the dress. It sounds like you feel good in it and when you feel good, you have fun so go have fun!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies/opinions so far. I do appreciate it. I guess I'm just concerned about wearing something long when even the bridesmaids will have on dresses just below the knee.



Marty said:


> The dress is gorgeous and very classy and very dressy. I don't see what you are worried about! What is your boyfriend going to wear?
> 
> You've got really good taste! Now go and have a really good time and try not to be self conscience. Have a little faith in yourself!



Robert is a groomsman and is wearing a suit. They are not wearing tuxes. It's a pretty plain, kind of yucky color (imo



) off-whitish, beigy color. The bridemaids dresses are ORANGE!



Yep, bright orange.

So, are you all sure purple/black aren't too formal for a summer wedding? I know, I need to stop stressing over this and stress I have! Geez, this is ridiculous!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 4, 2010)

it is a bit formal compared to a short dress but it is also a beautiful dress and really what matters is you feel comfortable in it. Nothing can make a person more miserable then not feeling comfortable in what they are wearing.

I say go for it and wear the dress you feel good in. Reality is someone is always going to have something to say there are a lot of crabby people out there so what- you are not dressing for them you are dressing for yourself and this is a very classy and pretty dress and if I were getting married again (god forbid) I surely would be proud to have a friend show up in such a beautiful dress!

Not to mention one of the best things about not being a bridesmaid is you get to choose what you feel you look best in to wear to the wedding


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 4, 2010)

That's a really beautiful dress Parmela and purple is my color too! I understand your stressing I'd be worried too to be the only person with a long dress especially one that formal. You are lucky you could wear that! I don't even wear sleeveless at all anymore..age and overweight do funky things to a persons arms! and mine have taken a hit that's for sure...like bat wings PLUS yes of course the farmers tan. Wear it and hold you head up high, confidence will make you beautiful.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 4, 2010)

Debby said:


> That's a really beautiful dress Parmela and purple is my color too! I understand your stressing I'd be worried too to be the only person with a long dress especially one that formal. You are lucky you could wear that! I don't even wear sleeveless at all anymore..age and overweight do funky things to a persons arms! and mine have taken a hit that's for sure...like bat wings PLUS yes of course the farmers tan. Wear it and hold you head up high, confidence will make you beautiful.


Thank Debby, but be assured I will wear one of those filmy "wrap" type things across my upper arms!lol


----------



## Katiean (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the dress is a great choice. I have trouble finding a proper dress myself. This one is great!


----------



## REO (Jun 4, 2010)

ORANGE??





So they'll be jealous of what you're wearing!





YOU will look all classy!

Just because they'll be wearing those dresses, how do you know you'll be the only one in a longer skirt? Not everyone dresses like the wedding party!

Go, wear the dress, feel beautiful, be beautiful. It's a wedding, a day of joy, so no stress allowed!


----------



## Sonya (Jun 5, 2010)

It is very pretty, go for it! You will look fantastic!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice dress - which store did you find this at? I am hunting for a driving dress.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 7, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> Nice dress - which store did you find this at? I am hunting for a driving dress.



It's a new place I just found. Here is the link:

IGIGI


----------



## love_casper (Jun 8, 2010)

At my cousin's wedding last summer, my 51 year old aunt showed up in some slinky looking sleaveless top and filmy see-through short skirt... nothing under it but a thong. She was in the front row and about 5 rows back people were staring! Ha, it can't be that bad!!

Love the purple!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 8, 2010)

love_casper said:


> At my cousin's wedding last summer, my 51 year old aunt showed up in some slinky looking sleaveless top and filmy see-through short skirt... nothing under it but a thong. She was in the front row and about 5 rows back people were staring! Ha, it can't be that bad!!
> 
> Love the purple!



Oh dear God! Someone please shoot me if I'm ever that woman!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 8, 2010)

Thought so! I have my eye on a dress there for driving!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jun 9, 2010)

Lovely, flowing dress.

I think you should wear it!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 9, 2010)

That is LOVELY!!!! And my farm colors, so when you are done with it, you know where to send it!! LOL I also see this later in a driving class! I agree, wear it, be lovely- you will knock your man's socks off in it... and have fun!!!


----------



## JaniceZ (Jun 9, 2010)

You should wear it! it is a beautiful dress, and purple is a very fashionable colour right now! so you are good to go on both accounts!


----------

